# Help-Self Build



## rustbucket (2 Nov 2006)

Hi,
Have a potential site circa 0.25 acres in wicklow and looking to build a house circa 1300-1500 sq ft.

Have read in other threads that building costs per square ft can vary between €70 & €100. That would price my build in and around €150,000.

What is the best route to go down to get the ball rolling.

Who do I talk to first. Architect, engineer, planner or bank?


----------



## turtle77 (2 Nov 2006)

Architect...or at least that is what I'm doing in my self-build.
We also spoke with the county planner soon after.
Now we are waiting on plans.


----------



## LouthMan (2 Nov 2006)

Speak to the Bank - If you cannot get the Cash, no point in running with this. Small house for a build also, get it all done when you have the builder there you may regret it in the future.


----------



## rustbucket (2 Nov 2006)

Thanks for that. Is the estimate of building costs correct or should I budget more?


----------



## Rena (2 Nov 2006)

I think to Bank - Architect - Planner.

Your site sounds very small. It better have sewerage connetion as you will not get septic tank and percolation area on that.

For a house arround 1300-1500sqft the cost per square foot would be higher. More like 90 -120euros a square foot. As some costs are the same no matter how big the dwelling. 

But on a bigger build the price is spead over the bigger area. 
3000 euros over 1500sqft is 2.00 euros per square foot
3000 euros over 2800sqft is 1.07 euros per square foot
For example.


----------



## chico_d (2 Nov 2006)

Hi rustbucket,
Id advise also check with county council planner before anything, as there are strict building regulations for county wicklow i.e. non residents, people without wicklow birth cannot build, AFAIK. Im not sure if these rules have changed in recent years?? if ok to proceed then check with the bank that you can get a mortgage, then architect.


----------



## rustbucket (3 Nov 2006)

Thanks for all the advise. 

I think they have relaxed the building regulations somewhat in Wicklow. I have been living there for 20 years and the land is on a current site that another house is built on. there is no mains sewerage close by however there is a mains water connection.


----------



## rustbucket (6 Nov 2006)

What paperwork do I need to sort out the division of land on the exisitng plot.

Do I need to contact the land registry office and where can I get a copy of the current boundaries of the land?


----------



## extopia (6 Nov 2006)

Talk to your solicitor.


----------



## micheller (6 Nov 2006)

The items our solicitor required were:

PPS numbers of all parties
Title deeds of Plot
Land Registry Certs of Plot
Engineer Certified map of new plots
Valuation of plot to be transferred

Hope that helps,m.


----------

